# يـا يســــوع مـــد ايـدك غيــر قلــوب



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2013)

يـا يســــوع مـــد ايـدك غيــر قلــوب
بقــت اقســى مـن الـحـجــــر
داوي جـــراح و امســـح دمــــــوع
جـرحـت عيــــون كــل الـبـشــــر
كـل الامنـا سببهـا بعـدنـا عنـك
... كـل جراحنـا عشـان محرومين منك
يسوع .. يايســـــوع
اسمـــع صرخـــة قلوبنــــا اولادك محتــاجنلك
اميييييين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2013)

*++ امييييييييييين ++
روووووووووعه يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

امين صلاة جميلة حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *++ امييييييييييين ++​*
> *روووووووووعه يا حبيبتى *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك *​




مرسي كتير ياغالية للتقييم 
ربنا يخليكي ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> امين صلاة جميلة حبيبتى​
> ربنا يباركك ​



اسعدني مرورك ياقمر
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

صلاة جميلة اوي يا قمرة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مايو 2013)

صلاة مباركة امين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 مايو 2013)

أمييييييييييييين يااااارب
ميرسي حببتي ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صلاة جميلة اوي يا قمرة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


شكرااااا لمرورك ياقمر
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة مباركة امين


شكراااا لحضرتك ولمرورك الرااااائع
ربنا يبارك ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمييييييييييييين يااااارب
> 
> ميرسي حببتي ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​



شكراااا ليكي ياحبيبتي
منورة الموضوع
ربنا يبارك ​


----------

